# Weird requests



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Now that I have an app on apps.tv, I saw what appeared to be an attempt to choose the app's resolution via the HTTP request:

GET /reversi/?width=704&height=480

Needless to say, it doesn't work, and I'm not aware of any way to get a TiVo (or the simulator) to generate that kind of request. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Yay!... I like reversi ;] :up:

Haven't seen that kind of request, but I can't help but wonder if it has to do with a feature that I've always meant to experiment with: Applications as Streams...
Perhaps somebody is using a virtual application host (?) that is itself a TiVo app and is trying to load your app into a view of their app?

It might even just have to do with the app-switching feature that I also haven't messed with... I guess that's what Galleon does in "menu" mode.

So it doesn't automatically set your application's getWidth/getHeight? Oh that's right, you're using Python 

Have you tried simply entering that URL in the simulator explicitly? Or did you simply mean you don't know how to get a *built-in* operation to generate it...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

davidblackledge said:


> So it doesn't automatically set your application's getWidth/getHeight?


I had no idea that TiVo's SDK did that. I see from the source that it does. But is that documented anywhere? I don't quite see the point of it, given the parallel existence of EVT_RESOLUTION_INFO, which _is_ documented.



> _Oh that's right, you're using Python _


Hey, no sticking tongues out at Python. You don't want to hear what I have to say about Java. 



> _Have you tried simply entering that URL in the simulator explicitly? Or did you simply mean you don't know how to get a *built-in* operation to generate it..._


Well, yeah, someone could type it. But why would they?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> I had no idea that TiVo's SDK did that. I see from the source that it does. But is that documented anywhere? I don't quite see the point of it, given the parallel existence of EVT_RESOLUTION_INFO, which _is_ documented.


HME will use those to initially set the dimensions of the application view if they are set. It won't invoke a resolution change or anything. Those parameters are intended to notify the app what size it's initially running on. It defaults to 640x480 if not specified. They are read in the setContext() method on the Application class.

TiVo does documentation? ;-)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

s2kdave said:


> HME will use those


I say "TiVo's SDK" rather than "HME" because those options aren't part of the protocol (and they aren't used by TiVo boxes, either).



> _They are read in the setContext() method on the Application class._


Yes, hence "I see from the source that it does." 



> _TiVo does documentation? ;-)_


There's an 83-page PDF that comes with the SDK, but it doesn't seem to mention this feature. Where did you find out about it?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> I say "TiVo's SDK" rather than "HME" because those options aren't part of the protocol (and they aren't used by TiVo boxes, either).
> 
> Yes, hence "I see from the source that it does."
> 
> There's an 83-page PDF that comes with the SDK, but it doesn't seem to mention this feature. Where did you find out about it?


Yeah, I was being sarcastic about the documentation. There's so much undocumented stuff in there even though they do have documentation from when they originally released it.

BTW, the protocol only outlines after a connection has been established, and there is no documentation on establishing the connection and what header parameters it uses in http such as tsn which I'm sure you know about that one already.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Got a couple more of these, from an IP address in Taiwan.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've come to believe that these are just the standard form of request made by the "TGC" brand TiVos used in Taiwan. I was confused at first, because the ones who made requests in this form would exit again almost immediately. But since then, I've gotten what I take to be one obsessive Taiwanese player, with long and frequent sessions. I put in some additional logging to try and find out more, but of course he hasn't shown up since.

However, I did find something else interesting, which I'll post about in a new thread...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

OK, my final report... my Taiwanese player (or another one) finally came back. In the app info, the brand is "TGC", the platform is "TGC01", and the software is 3.0. (!) The TSN starts with 1E2.

Perhaps more interestingly, I've also had connections from a TGC01 with a U.S. IP. However, that one identifies itself as a 2 DT (TSN 649), runs software 9.3.2, and doesn't add width and height to its requests.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

They are probably Tivos with custom kernels since the name of one of the custom kernels is TGC01.


----------

